# Hertz ML3000 subwoofer



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Has anyone here had any experience with the Hertz ML3000 subwoofer? I'm curious how they compare to something like a JL w7. Anything you can tell me about this sub would be most helpful. Im curious what the general consensus is. I plan on powering it with the sub output on an Audison LRx 5.1k in a ported enclosure built to spec.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

The sub is perfection..

Drop a line to fastlane and bikinpunk, they both have run/run this sub. I went to this from all the spectacular reviews.. The amp you chose to power it is RIGHT on. Dealer here has that amp, ml3000,1600 & 280 running in his bmw, sounds angelic.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bikini runs ae ib15 subs....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

it is great sub none the less. it is not a low frequency monster, but it is definitely an excellent s-q sub.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

i have extensive experience with the ML2500 on the LRX 5.1 and it is indeed the bees -knees. The sub is in a sealed enclosure in a bmw 5 series and it has the balls to get loud but with tuning can be beautiful sounding. Definitely one of my favorite subs.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

It is a powerhouse!! And designed for the LRx! You will be happy!!


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

Agree'd. I've had a go with a lot of subs, and so far the ML3000 has been my favorite. You won't have any regrets with it, or the Audison.


----------



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

I just purchased this exact same setup. Can't wait to install it.


----------



## mihce (Dec 29, 2008)

these sub is excellent, it is one out of the best, but between jl and mille is personal test, in my test i would chouse mille.


----------



## Samuel (Dec 22, 2008)

Not sure if this helps

Hertz Mille ML3000 - Review Subwoofer Review - Reviews Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Just wondering what you decided?
Let us know what you think....


----------

